# Problema alimentacion placa de radio Pioneer DEH-3050UB



## facumaster (Dic 19, 2014)

Hola, mi hermana llevo esta radio a reparar y le dijeron que no tenia solucion.
Dicho esto se me ocurrio desarmarla para chusmear y ver porque motivo no tenia solucion. Me encontre con un agujero donde iria la pata de alimentacion 12v (AC)...

Quise continuar la pista con la vista, para ver a donde llegaba dicho voltaje (para de esta manera puentear con un cable) pero no he podido aun. No se si esta radio lleva una placa intermedia camuflada.

Espero alguien me pueda ayudar.

PD: donde esta la flecha roja y el circulo rojo es la pata AC.
Puse asi los links de las fotos porque si las subo al foro (con los requisitos del tamaño y dimensiones) pierden calidad y no se puede hacer zoom. Mis disculpas por esto.

Copiar y pegar los links:












Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2014)

Me parece que va al positivo de ese capacitor electrolítico negro grande de 3.300uF x 16V

Saludos !


----------



## el arcangel (Dic 19, 2014)

No es alterna... es continua... fíjate como esta el capacitor grande, parece medio down... debajo del C701 presenta unas aureolas dale una resoldada.
Sin el frente no prende, algunos Pioneer incluso tiene que tener el cd conectado para prender , si no te animas a conectarlo consegui el interlock  y con el rojo y amarillo unido al positivo y el negro al negativo proba, a pesar de ser buena marca algunos no le podes sacar el ruido por mas filtro y aterrice bien la masa, donde otros no presentan problema Pioneer si lo hace...otra mas---- es el mas fácil de quemar ..... cuidado con los cortos ....sin querer asustarte solo tengas precaución. Saludos y Suerte !!


----------



## facumaster (Dic 19, 2014)

Si, el problema es que no prende en absoluto porque falta la alimentacion de esa pata


----------



## leo sanzeh (Dic 19, 2014)

Esa perforación que tiene, no en una pata o conexión, es solo un test-point del pin 14 del arnés, que va a R938, fíjate que llegue tensión de la batería a ese pin.


----------



## facumaster (Dic 19, 2014)

entonces puenteo la pata 14 que tu dices o sea el ACC, con la R938?


----------



## analogico (Dic 19, 2014)

facumaster dijo:


> entonces puenteo la pata 7 que tu dices o sea el ACC, con la R938?



revisa el manual de la radio primero   http://www2.pioneer-service.com.br/cgi-exe/MANUAIS.PDF?gcodigo=264


----------



## facumaster (Dic 20, 2014)

ya esta solucionado, como decia leo, puentie la pata con la r938 y quedo andando. muchas gracias


----------

